# What did you learn from this hurricane?



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

What did you learn from this hurricane that you would apply to the next?


Myself, I live in Crosby which is just north of the last evacuation zone. My wife bugged me several times about "We need to leave" and I like an idiot reacted each time that we are fine as we are not in an evacuation zone and are supposed to stay put. Regardless of what you have read from people on this site or anything that is announced publicly by some official, go with your gut reaction. I could have cost the life or lives of my family with the damage that we received. Good luck to yall and hopefully in a few weeks this will be just a bad memory.:cheers:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Joe,

I learned that their are friends and then are there TRUE FRIENDS!! Let me tell you about one. I have been needing a generator to save the contents of my freezer and fridge and without asking this TRUE FRIEND took his only generator that his family was using for their stuff and loaded it up and brought it to my house with no one their and hooked it up to my freezer and fridge and let it run for 4-5 hours and then came and got it and is bringing it back in the morning. He had his own concerns such as a tree through his house and many other things on his mind. He used his gas in his vehicle, his gas in the generator and his valuable time and did all this without asking. He also took time to come check on my house and family after the storm, all the while I was at work. I am forever indebted to him and his gracious family for this and will do whatever I can do to assist him whenever he needs a helping hand in the future. 

This person is the very person that started this thread. Joe, I can't tell you how much it is appreciated. God Bless you and your family. You are the definition of a TRUE FRIEND!!!!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I am not sure how to reply to that Jason sad2sm , I know you would have done the same if the situation had been reversed. I hope this is all just a bad memory to us in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I learned you don't mess with MOTHER NATURE!!!!!!!!:spineyes:


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

That nothing monetary is worth the life and safety of your family and loved ones.

Always take care of this first...Everything else can be replaced


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> That nothing monetary is worth the life and safety of your family and loved ones.
> 
> Always take care of this first...Everything else can be replaced


 AMEN, I learned that the hard way myself this time, because I was either too stubborn or cheap to leave it could have cost us more. That is the best advise yet, if it can be replaced then why worry about the little stuff.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

buy more beer ice and gas arghhh


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

TXDRAKE said:


> This person is the very person that started this thread. Joe, I can't tell you how much it is appreciated. God Bless you and your family. You are the definition of a TRUE FRIEND!!!!


God Bless You, Mr. Joe. Friends like you are few and far between in a crisis like this.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

God has a way of showing us how is really in charge. And gives us a chance to show mercy to our neighbors.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i have a big deep freezer with not much in it if ANYONE needs to save food, i am on full generator power, 240 gallons of fuel and more if i need.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

BTW, i learned that the weather guy's DO know what they are doing!
Next time, i am heading west for a few days R&R before the clean-up.
I also have an old tractor and a horse trailer, as well as an 18' flatbed if needed to borrow.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Go stay with friends, you're insured.


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

If I can't stay with the freezers, have a pre evacuation party.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

1. Family is what matters most
2. My Fiance WILL NOT take off hunting right before the storm hits us
3. That i dont have very many valuables..i took..clothes and a scrapbook..lol
4. To make sure the boats leave the marina and end up away from the storm
5. Make sure my daddy has extra clothes and food before i leave since he always has to stay for GFD... 

TO BE PREPARED


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

This may sound obvious to some but, have flood insurance. If I would have gotten about a half an inch more water at my place I would have been replacing a lot of stuff in the house. It is so hard to justify the cost every year until you realize just how much damage can actually be done to your house from flood water.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

80 MPH winds are not fun and "hunkering down/sheltering in place" is not as trivial as your local government may make it sound.

Own a generator...before a storm hits! When this thing blows through and recovery is over, I will be the owner of a new, price-gouged-free generator.

hOOter


----------



## bilgewater (Mar 25, 2008)

That I Probably owe apologies to a lot of people for feeling bad for myself.
I live in Lufkin or just outside of it have minor wind damage and two broke windows by tree limbs that was blown out of the tree. But the thing that gave me the real red a-- was the fact that I have a week off next week and was going to Crystal to try for some bull reds. I had already taken all my tackle to BIL ( kayak, surf rods, everything ) just to have it there and ready. Well you know what happened there all gone everything. It will take me years on my buget to get it back. Then I finally get back on 2cool after a couple of days and hear all that has happened to some of you folks, and realize I'm a jerk!! So like I said I appologies to all that realy know what loss is.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

--I learned the things I really care about will fit in a Ford Explorer

--I learned the neighbors are cool

--Life is short...drink the good wine, smoke the cubans, eat the snapper, the backstraps, and the 9-count shrimp..because if you don't, they will probably go bad in your freezer.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

I learned that friends are an invaluable asset, I am in Al Jubail Saudi Arabia and my wife and kids are home in Sweeny. I didn't even have to ask, a couple of buddies came by helped my wife and kids get out of town, moved my jet ski to storage, checked on my river property, boarded up and then came back and took the boards down for me. if not for them i would have been in a 9 line bind.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I too work overseas (Iraq) and my neighbor boarded up the house and removed them as soon as it was over. Today he will start cutting up the huge tree that was uprooted in my yard and my wife told me he will replace the fence next weekend. Thank you George!! You a truely a great friend and neighbor. God bless you sir.

Shooter


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I too own a 8450 kw generator and until a 4-5 comes i will stay at home and enjoy watching all the circus on the TV. Help family and friends make it thru.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I learrned that if you are going to go, make a decision and go early. It makes things alot easier.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

People from this area are caring and will go out of there way to help there fellow man. I have seen a lot of reports about people volunteering of giving what they have to people in need.



Also there are 20,000+ dumb arsses living on Galveston or Bolivar. Why would these people even consider riding Ike out?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

We didn't get as much from IKE here as I thought we might, but when Gustave was over and power restored, I sat down and made a list of everything I'd used and was glad I'd had, the things it sure was nice to have (coffee! salt! tabasco!) and what items I might need next time that I didn't have this time.

That list is a word file now and I shared it with several people that asked.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

What did I learn? Really I already knew it but "Prayer Works"!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

What I learned was listen to the wife. Also, having a plan to take care of our pets and all the plywood marked and cut is no good if I am out of town. Neighbor came over and took over the install.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I learned that Lowes in Lake Jackson learned a lot from Rita. When I bought plywood for Rita, it was a cluster. I needed to buy a few more sheets this time around and it was a breeze. Went in and paid, then went outside, got in the truck and got in line to be loaded. Whole thing took less than 10 minutes. Good job Lowes.

I also will buy some 5 gal gas cans. That is what I am worried about now is lack of gasoline when I get back home.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

$10K for a 25KW natural gas powered generator doesn't seem like that bad of a deal.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Even though I don't get to live down there where I can use the bays as much as I would like, I positioned in an excellent position to help family and friends with a nice safe home to evacuate to.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Though I have not been directly affected by Ike, I can tell you the stories, the pictures, and the videos are so hard to fathom. These stories on this thread are really moving to read. It makes me proud to see people helping each other instead of screaming for help from the federal gov't. on national tv. Everyone will get so much more done by helping each other as well as themselves. My prayers are with everyone and will continue to be for as long as it takes. Don't be afraid to ask for help!!! You might be surprised how many true friends you have that you have not actually met yet.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

that my sister inlaw cant stay at my house !! she can just go to the state hospital " she is driveing me nutes " or i will get a 2nd morgage to pay for her to stay in a hotel !!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*What everyone should learn...*

All us that remember Carla '61, are getting pretty old....but everyone should learn, that you may prepare for 6 or 8 of these 'canes in your life...and many of them be near misses, or just inconvience you. Dont let that lull you!! It doesn't take but one bad one to make believers out of you! This one was bad with surge, but really the winds weren't that bad....and look what it did. After Carla, I bet there wasn't one house in 15 left standing, on the west end of Galveston Isle. Most were foundations with pipes sticking up.

It is really, REALLY foolhardy to stay in the paths of one of these things if you are on the immediate coast, or make no or little preparation, even when you are inland.

I think we were really fortunate that there were so few deaths in this one. And another generation has learned not to trust Mother Nature, when she is in a bad mood or be lulled into inaction!

Later
R3F


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I learned that Plylox do not really work that well.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

manintheboat said:


> I learned that Plylox do not really work that well.


mines worked great, not one board came off, i even had a hard time removing them. i think drilling a screw thru the plylox really helps to hold on


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I learned that it sucks to be without AC for 48 hours.

Its hard to walk in 60+mph winds

Traffic lights can fly pretty far

Running low on beer is not good


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Not so much of a new learning as much as it was a gentle reminder of a skill practiced long ago....

1. When starting a siphon for gas, "draw" (i.e. suck) into mouth only.

2. Lungs full of gas vapors cause slight burning sensation and the taste is horrible...(see #1)..

SwampRat!!


----------



## penubly (Aug 4, 2005)

Check the new generator you just purchased to insure it actually does produce power.

Runs like a champ, 0 watts produced!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

My sister owns a house just blocks from the medical center and she decided to ride out the storm since the medical center generally gets power turned back on very quickly after a n outage which turned out to be true. We both rode out Alicia in Sugarland as kids and I warned her that this wouldnt be like Alicia. She had only minor damage at her house but ended up evacuating the area yesterday and truly regrets not evacuating while she had the chance.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

I already knew a few things from living through Celia in 1970. Stuff like gte hte heck out if it is a comin your way, neighbors are great and really pull together in a pinch, Mother Nature can tear the heck out of an area real quick. What I learned in Ike... When Fema says to prepare to be self sufficient for 3 days, they ain't kidding.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

our plylox in pearland held up fine, only one board came loose and that was because I didn't cut the board just the right length...it was the first board I cut and didn't realize I could cut it so close to the actual length, I gave an extra 1/2" to get the clips in. Luckily I noticed the board coming loose and was on alert for any extra noise, sure enough 10 minutes later it went down...braved the wind and rain to get it so it did not cause any damage to us or neighbors.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

the old reasons I tell myself I don't want to live on the texas coast:
heat/humidity
sand gets in everything
no hablo espanol
mosquito's

the new reason: 
HURRICANES


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I learned something I didn't know, and I wish I would've known...

Even though we were spared in CC, I learned that:

A storm surge map was posted on a local news site. This map shows that nearly all of Corpus Christi is within the surge zone for a Cat 5 storm. It also shows that my home is within the surge zone for a Cat 3 storm. I will now carry flood insurance full time (didn't before- since I'm not in the flood zone for a rain event). I will also use this information when purchasing my future home...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

1. Who is really in charge of this universe.

2. The power of prayer

3. Running water is more valuable the electricity

4. How wonderful it is to have electricity

5. Fishing is not everything


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

1. the power of prayer.

2. just how very far away Texas is from New Zealand.

rosesm


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I learned who my true neighbors are and aren't.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

I learned that we have good neighbors and some that act like good neighbors, fortunately (I DO NOT NEED ANYTHING FROM THEM).

I also learned (well, got reminded) that there are still one too many Dumb ARSES, that do not understand the power of a Hurricane, many underestimated IKE, and he came back and kicked them right in their mouths.

Like that lady from G-Town, she was quoted as saying (I heard her): I am staying (her DA husband behind her), cause I gotta be there for my dogs, cats, my house, the world etc etc (rambled on) then at the end she realizes that her daughters were right there, and she says and ahhh my children too. Her DA should have not put those 2 beautiful girls through this helll that G-Town just went through.

Hopefully and I pray that those 2 little girls are ok.

That is what I learned (and I have been through a couple more) such as ANDREW in 1992 and Wilma.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I headed out in search of gas today and that was a bust. I did make a trip to Baytown as they have the National Guard handing out rations, these guys had their business in order as the line was backed a long ways down the highway yet I bet it was only a 30 min wait. They will give you two bags of Ice, case of water and a case of MRE's.

We are still without power here in Crosby but things are starting to look better as more places are starting to show signs of life. I really had thought that I had plenty of supplies/gas/ice to hold us for a week.


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

Well it's hard to say what I've learned, since I live in SA, we didn't really see anything from the Hurricane, so from the perspective alot of other folks have I cannot say. But I work for the Texas Air National Guard, and I've spent time working in recovery efforts for Katrina, Rita, Dolly, Gustav, and now Ike. I was getting pretty ****** off around Gustav time, for people hanging around and getting knee deep in the crapper and needing help, then to top it off to see my friends, risking their lives, spending their time, and getting paid squat to rescue these folks got old quick. But after a bit of self reflection, I cannot waste my time trying to figure out what goes through folks minds in these situations...everyone has a different story, and I do not know even what I would do faced with these decisions. I learned that every life is precious and whatever I can do to save a life, feed a family, or cut a tree down to get power lines up is a good thing... and to not judge others....now if it was someone in my family I would smak them in the head, load their **** up in my truck and move 'em out......but either way...I really hope all the people out there make it the rest of the way through this thing as painlessly as possible...and pray we are all prepared the best we can in the future..


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

When you do not prepare all year long you do not have time or resources to cram like you did in college for your exams. In prep for this storm I gave myself a B. If I had purchased the plywood through the year I would have been better off. The only thing left was the thin masonite and it is good for one use......and then you throw it away. It serves its purpose but the lack of sufficient prep leaves no window coverings for next year. What I spent on that stuff that could have been spent on good wood.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

jj...great thread-starter...Once again I was amazed by my wife of 28 years who made "cowboy coffee" Saturday morning @ 6:30am after I stepped in to 3" of water in the kitchen. I know we all sustained a devastating blow...but we can and will get through this. Good luck to all in the coming days and weeks.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Maybe not this storm but I learned from Rita that I needed a place to take my horses.
So we bought 10 acres out in Smithville. It's the best investment I ever made.
I'm still up here on my land. After playing on the tractor all day I finished the day off dove hunting and bbq-ing on the pit. I saw around 60 dove while on the tractor. Ofcourse when I got on the 4wheeler I only saw 2 out of range. Maybe tomorrow morning I'll get some. Time to go flip. Oh and yes I'm feeling good right now.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i learned that even though people make fun of you for getting ready, even when the storm is on the other side of cuba, they sure don't have a problem using your supplies. also when you think you have enough gas, bread, milk, and eggs you need to go and buy more, at least double your stash. i also learned that you wanna make sure to have somthing to watch other then the local stations cause they will drive you crazy talking about how the supplies (which everybody should have 2-3 days or more worth cause we had 3 days warning) took to long to get there. i will be buying a bigger generator that runs on nat. gas, a big gas storage tank so i can keep the trucks full, and more extension cords. and last but not least, when you have a gut feeling, follow it. I know a week ago someone on here said they had a bad feeling and somone told them the storms still 1000 miles away, well here we are sitting in a disaster area. Also check and make sure your generator and chain saw run monthly. my cahinsaw worked for about 30 minutes and the fuel lines crumbled.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

The most important thing I learned! Nothing in this world is more valuable than taking your kids out of harms way. And that true friends are there for you. I knew I had many good friends. I always have but I found out with Ike. Darn near everyone of them was there for me and I am for them. Makes having so many good friends and awesome thing.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

i learned that 80+ mph winds and hard rain hurt while your trying to run down the street in the middle of a hurricane in your pj pants and a tank top while your on your way around the corner after a huge oak tree falls on the house behind you to check and see if everyone is ok and if they need a place to go for the duration of the storm only to find out that they evacuated the day before and no one is home...prayer does work..my house was spared through this but many neighbors were not...i have been raking and clearing and chainsawing since sat afternoon and i can honestly say i am woopt...
my prayers go out to all that lost something in this storm...

brian


----------



## RECONER (Jun 5, 2006)

The 7 P's


----------



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

I learned that there is no way my wife will want to leave Katy and build a house closer to the coast. No matter how much I promise or try, It Won't Happen! I realized that trailoring my boat from Katy isn't that bad, especially during times like these. Eventhough, we got elec. back Sat. evening, I definitely need a generator. Iif I am in an evacuation zone, I'm leaving. Nothing is as valuable as your family's safety. I already knew this but God takes care of his children.


----------



## SPI-FlatsCatter (Nov 3, 2005)

I learned that I don't want the Govt to be in charge of something as complicated and important as a Nationalized Healthcare plan.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I learned that it is great to live in a small town and that the Vol. Fire Dept. is a great group of people. The fire dept. and city workers quickly got to work and cleaned up to streets allowing access for the power company.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Never underestimate the power of the storm. We were feeling under the gun last Wednesday. We had boarded up and made reservations on SPI. By Thursday evening we were feeling like it was going to be ok down here. We are blown away with the amount of damage our fiends have up the coast. We send all our prayers to all involved. 
Bob & Adeline


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I learned it is stupid to buy property in Gilchrist and listen to everybody say how it never hits here. Just dont make sense to build on Bolivar.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

I learned several things.

1.) Ignore people who laugh at you because you keep two generators, 15 gas cans, 110V A/C window units, MRE's, Lanterns, propane stoves, blah-blah-blah.
They sure aren't laughing now.

2.) 7 P's!

3.) Back during 'Rita, I got the whole Famn Damily ousted, on the road, and into safe shelter far away from the storm. 
I caught a LOT of cr*p about it. 
Pulling my teeth with a barbed wire string was easier and less painful.
This time I warned them I wasn't going to stand on their neck until they agreed to evac. ONE call from me was all they were going to get. 
COME WITH ME NOW.
They refused. 
I left with me and mine. 
I REFUSE to feel any guilt or remorse. 

Anger at their foolishness is what I feel.


----------



## krissy (Jul 28, 2005)

I learned that its not very intelligent to have a house, boat, and vehicles in Galveston County when you live on the other side of the world.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

I learned that I am very lucky. We here in the Rockport area were the bullseye at one time. By the grace of god I still have have a home.



jjtroutkiller said:


> What did you learn from this hurricane that you would apply to the next?
> 
> Myself, I live in Crosby which is just north of the last evacuation zone. My wife bugged me several times about "We need to leave" and I like an idiot reacted each time that we are fine as we are not in an evacuation zone and are supposed to stay put. Regardless of what you have read from people on this site or anything that is announced publicly by some official, go with your gut reaction. I could have cost the life or lives of my family with the damage that we received. Good luck to yall and hopefully in a few weeks this will be just a bad memory.:cheers:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Moonpie said:


> I learned several things.
> 
> 1.) Ignore people who laugh at you because you keep two generators, 15 gas cans, 110V A/C window units, MRE's, Lanterns, propane stoves, blah-blah-blah.
> They sure aren't laughing now.
> ...


Ok, I give! What are the 7 P's? Are we talking about the 7 P's of Disaster Recovery? Just wondering, Thanks.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Ok, I give! What are the 7 P's? Are we talking about the 7 P's of Disaster Recovery? Just wondering, Thanks.


7 Ps


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Gas stations should have permanent generators to run the pumps if power is lost. 

Lot of gas in the ground, and no one can get to it. 


There should be a law that all new gas stores have a permanent generator from now on


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Ok, I give! What are the 7 P's? Are we talking about the 7 P's of Disaster Recovery? Just wondering, Thanks.


CH

Thanks for the heads up and I agree with the 7 P's whole heartedly.


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

i learned always get renters insurance


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

I learned that you can never be too prepared.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> Gas stations should have permanent generators to run the pumps if power is lost.
> 
> Lot of gas in the ground, and no one can get to it.
> 
> There should be a law that all new gas stores have a permanent generator from now on


I second that, but unless they keep a can already full, their generator wont have gas either.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

tooo got the hell out ASAP! my home was surrounded by 14 1/2 feet of water with me inside. you say storm, i say BYE!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Gas stations should have permanent generators to run the pumps if power is lost.
> 
> Lot of gas in the ground, and no one can get to it.
> 
> There should be a law that all new gas stores have a permanent generator from now on


im glad im not the only one who thinks this. i have been trying to figure out who we should contact about making this some kind of requirment.


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

by more vodka ahead of time

BS


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I learned you won't sell many lures the week of a major hurricane. All my fav bait camps are gone. It is so sad. The small business person always gets hurt the worse.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I knew from one of your posts that you stayed and even though I dont know you I thought about you once I saw some pictures on the news of the damage. Good to hear your OK!


iridered2003 said:


> tooo got the hell out ASAP! my home was surrounded by 14 1/2 feet of water with me inside. you say storm, i say BYE!


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Next time I:

1) Will explain to my city-slicker neighbor how an aerobic septic works and why his 6 nieces and nephews should not take 30 minute showers when the power it out.
2) Will have a nat. gas fired generator instead of one I have to feed gasoline to...
3) Cut down every tree within "timmmbeerrrr" distance of my house.
4) Make sure my own aerobic septic is hooked to the generator AHEAD OF TIME.
5) A nice siphon hose in case I need fuel out of one of the vehicles (I didn't).
6) Some pre-cut plexiglas window covers for the house.
7) Attic mounted TV antenna (we had a tough time with analog and almost no luck with digital)
9) A bigger chain saw.
10) Support a law that requires major gas stations on major routes to have generators to power the pumps. (this is the law in Florida)

What we did right was:
1)Have plenty of water on hand in case our backup water supply failed (it didn't, but it could have ).
2) Had a generator on hand, a run-time schedule and plenty of gas..enough for the first 5 days.
3) Four vehicles with full tanks ready to go.
4) 3M impact film on all the windows.
5) Plenty of food in the deep freezer and in the pantry.
6) 4 bottles of propane
7) Inverter and emergency power pack
8) Our travel trailer with a gas oven and AC strapped down in the drive (will have RV garage next year).
9) Had an emergency plan for who to call and check up on post storm.
10) Good neighborhood assocation with active members to help with immediate post storm cleanup.
11) Had blue tarps, plastic sheeting and a HD staple gun for quick repairs to roof.
12) Went down early and pulled my boat out of Kemah and into storage in Spring.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I learned that the drive straight through from phoenix to houston will wear you out
I learned that the last thing you should do to recover from the drive is board up a house
I learned that trees are much bigger on the ground

I learned that I don't have to look too far to realize just how good life is for me.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

I learned that rather than argue with my 84 year old Dad about the benefit of flood insurance (who lives in Bridge City), I should should have just bought it for him, 4 days of hauling out furniture, carpeting and removing sheet rock can really take a toll on you.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

*What I learned:*

Make a long term plan and make it happen, no matter what the cost. After Katrina & Rita, I sat down with the hubby and we made a list of needs to survive a hurricane if we stayed; by priority. 1st was two trees to be taken down in the back yard. Chinese Tollows (sp?). Treeman said the pines and oaks would bend and withstand the winds as long as we did not get tornados; the Chinaberries would not; they would break and come through the house. We had them cut down and the oaks and pines trimmed (about $800). 2nd - Generator.. We shopped and shopped and finally found a Honda 5500w, 11HP industrial at the pawn shop for $300 (didn't miss a beat and fired on the first pull). #3 Plywood pre-cut (and marked) for all of the windows along with plylox to put them up quickly (we both work full time) & a windows AC so that you can sleep. Got the AC unit in November when Lowes was clearing out their overstock for winter products. 5000btu (enough to keep the den and kitchen cool, where we all slept on army cots the first three nights). Paid $89.00. Also, falling under #3 was the ability to cook. Butane burners (we don't have any gas here), as well as gas cylinders' for the gas grill. On line, I paid less than $40 for two (butane burners) and $20 for a case of butane (you can find them at Specs down town or some restaurant supply stores). This case has been deplenished over the past two years due to fishing and hunting trips. We lived seven days on three cans of Butane (still have a full one). This included heating water to do dishes with.

True lessons learned. I don't have enough gas cans to truly stock up on gas for the generator (thankfully, my hubby is an auto mechanic and was able to get around the anti-siphon devise in the newer models of vehicles), buy it early because you will always use it, you just may have pre-paid gas for month or two. I drove from Spring to College Station for gas and minimal provisions Monday. This included gas for the generator and cash for us and neighbors along with 5 bags of ice for us and neighbors (etc). I could have waited in line for gas for the same amount of time that it took me to drive to get these provisions and all I would have been able to get was gas (btw, I did come home with a bonus on the gas, even driving that far). We were also supporting other family members and friends within the house. Neighbors are generous and very appreciative for anything and everything you can do for them (and visa versa). Just the fact that they could come over and hang out in the AC and charge their cell phones they showed their appreciation. Unplug the refrig and freezer and do a couple of loads of laundry when needed. It helps with the smell - lol.

We are not rich and basically live of the Dave Ramsey life style (no debit), thankfully we had the money in the bank to cover the expenses in the past week. It hurts, but we will survive. Plan for yourself + 10 more (in some capacity).

One last note.. We have a paid for, planned vacation for the 2nd week in October. It is at Caney Creek (Seagull), Sargent, TX. I have yet to know the status of our boat or the vacation house that we have already paid for; but I am going to offer that this vacation be postponed (if necessary) and that they can keep the rental money in exchange for a later stay (use the money to get back up and making money, so long as we can have our six nights later, to help them rebuild; consider it an interest free loan). We are also trying to find out the status of our boat and marina. I'm not worried (more curious) about our little boat; all I am worried about is that our boat is out of the way of repairs (I will continue paying my rental on the drydock/shed). If it is still there and i need to move it, we will be down to move it. I can't offer much as far as support, but I can be prepared as I was told. All-in-all, I think our household did alright.

Final note, this what I love about this board and what Texas is about. We don't need no stinken FEMA and TTMB & 2cool rules!!!!

Oh, and I think that FEMA should be more focused on getting stand alone generators to local gas stations and convinces stores so that they can pump gas, make ice (to sell = profit) and sell water (for profit), than they should be in helping those that chose not to help/prepare for themselves. I was told to prepare and for the most part was and don't want or need a government hand out.

There really is a thing called hurricane fatigue. Boarding up the house only protects the windows from breaking - nothing else.

What are the 7 p's?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

dl, thanks. i will post some pics in a few days. i had to find a new place on the island. think about it? where is there anywhere in galveston that was not beat up? i found a place just to the side of the GYB that was untouched????? the water at my job on the beachfront was about 10 feet high and whiping out everything on the ground level. my office is to the side of the main building and only got about 8 to 10 in of water in it. i am thankful to be alive with my wife and my cats!!! i guess if i learned anything from this storm, its to not take every little thing for granite. we will be back,GALVESTON!


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

When your fence is down and you are having to be careful watching your dogs check the closed off bedroom before spending 2 hours driving the neighborhood and hollering till you lose your voice.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Dolphin said:


> ...
> What are the 7 p's?


Prior
Proper
Planning
Prevents
****
Poor
Performance


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Nyquil trumps experience.

Nyquil the sneezing, itching, coughing, "so you don't have the remember the hurricane" medicine.


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

I actually made the right call for a change. Loaded my son, 82 year old mother, and my GF in the vehicle and spent Thursday-Monday in College Station with friends. Got my power back Monday, so when I got home I had lights, cable, and internet. The eye of the storm went right over my house in south Pasadena and I only lost my fences, no house damage. Winds at the plant I work at, about 5 miles away, recorded gusts to 134 mph. I'm still thanking God...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

buy more bullets.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

I've learned even if its rated as Cat 1 or 2, it can be just as devastating as a 4 or 5.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Normalcy is a word in the dictionary.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

george bush doesn't like texas nor does FEMA


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

I learned that a storm like this is a community event. When a community goes through something like this it puts everyone in the same boat. We all had something in common. And when put in such a situation you figure out real quick who is worth a **** and who isn't.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

1. Installing 17Kw natural gas fired fixed base home generator was a great idea.
2. Keep your big trees groomed and healthy
3. Live on high ground well away from the coast and have good friends that have places on the coast and like company. 
4. A one story hip roofed home is far more wind resistant than massive two story with gables and eves. I did not loose a shingle in my 3,000 ft3 single story hip roofed home. Some of the big two story gabled homes in my area suffered direct wind damage.
much better than


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

FlakMan said:


> 1. Installing 17Kw natural gas fired fixed base home generator was a great idea.
> 2. Keep your big trees groomed and healthy
> 3. Live on high ground well away from the coast and have good friends that have places on the coast and like company.
> 4. A one story hip roofed home is far more wind resistant than massive two story with gables and eves. I did not loose a shingle in my 3,000 ft3 single story hip roofed home. Some of the big two story gabled homes in my area suffered direct wind damage.
> much better than


yes...but hip roofs are ugly. & it is always better to look good.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Reply to the topic........

1. There is *no such thing as a lifetime roof!







*


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I learned that I now Know for a fact what it is like to go through a major hurricane at home in Texas City. And.... decided Not to do it again....


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

I learned that one of my neighbors is a complete ***. I have my wife's Family staying with us. Her Dad is in poor health and requires to be on a breathing machine and has no power at his house, and with all old people that live alone he has a pet dog. Well after cutting trees all day long in my sister-n-laws neighborhood helping them out ,most of them are retired, he meets me at my driveway and tells me that I had a dog barking last night and he was going to call the police if it didn't stop. I am so sorry he was unconvinced for ONE night. I never saw him out in the neighborhood helping out, so I also learned that I can hold my temper but just could not keep from telling him what I thought of him.


----------



## rllenos (Mar 13, 2007)

I learned that money doesn't buy everything if there is nothing to buy....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I learned that the aftermath of a terrible storm like IKE is VERY, VERY humbling! i'm in the Crane business and have been all over this place taking down toppled tree's off of "homes", uprighting trailer's,vehicles, large RV'S, heck you name it and we have lifted it! this being stated, there are So many families / elderly people that are very much less fortunate than a lot of us are and have no money and no means of help and while i'm not "thin " skinned at all, i had to really suck it up after visiting a LOT of these homes! we have taken tree's off of some homes for free due to our hearts breaking a part! Neighbor's are awesome , and if you take the first step and get out ASAP and start helping and organizing, then all of the "storm zombies" will file right in! If your gonna leave before a storm, shut your power off at the main box, so many homes have burnt down after power is being restored and the owners are still out of town- very sad!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I might add to shut off the natural gas/propane and water.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tombo said:


> I might add to shut off the natural gas/propane and water.


Absolutely, Thanks!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I learned to stop and look at the situation through the eyes of a child, and then take the time to make their world right again.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

All in one day everything changes, I realize this was a bad storm I worked the night shift here in N.Houston for a week after the storm. It was earrie with the curfew in place and the power out this place felt like a ghost town, and looked like a war zone. I hope people wake up and realize that it wouldnt take long to run out of food ,fuel ect. in an emergency situation. I used to think people were crazy for stockpiling food but not no more I am gonna make sure that i pick up a few extras each time i go to the store.You can live w/o power. I sure dont want to be depending on the goverment to feed my family.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> I learned to stop and look at the situation through the eyes of a child, and then take the time to make their world right again.


Very good advise there, with everything going on I really don't remember talking to the boys to see what they needed, but I think they were fine once I fired up the generator and they were able to recharge their games.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Although in the end it missed us completely....I was alright with making the decision to evacuate in the wee hours of the morning to avoid traffic. But more importantly I learned I still have some really great friends that let me, my kids and some of our pets crash at their place for a few days, and some kind souls who offered help to us along the way. Thanks to you guys. My prayers are with all of you affected by Ike.


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Learned not to wait so long to book a hotel reservation, tuesday everything was booked in 5 diff major cities.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

you have friends and you have true friends. thought we were going only to west houston, until they asked where are you going to board your dogs. i said not, then headed to nacadoches. got there at 3am and were greeted with hugs. we then left the next day and headed to carthage and stayed at the lake. a doctor who they worked with gave us his house to use. we then ended up helping feed the evacuees that were moved from nursing homes,to the nursing home in carthage. it kept our mind off what was happening in galveston, and a sense of giving back to the community what they gave to us. also living out of a suitcase and bags sucks! can't wait to go back to my little town of jamaica beach.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i've been staying with my buddy for the last 16 days and can only say its been the BEST!. don't know how i will ever be able to repay him and his family for all the help and support. thanks for everything my friends


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Learned that if there is a next time, the MIL & FIL will be put on a plane to ANY WHERE USA maybe with a chaperone so we don't have to worry about them while we are worrying about trying to get out of Dodge.


----------



## NVUS (Jun 13, 2005)

*People*

I learned that it can bring the best or the worst out of anyone. Volunteer at the pod to pass out ice, water, & mre's. We expereinced people hollering at us, due to the fact they have 6 families and we would not give them more. I could tell you more stories from that experience. Yet, there was several people who were very greatful. Some people acted like they where the only ones who were in a hurricane, & we just got back from Hawaii on vacation. Everybody is a hurricane victim. I was prepared with 60 gallons of gas in the boat & another 40 gallons in the vehicles. My generator helped 4 neighbors plus myself. Next time, they might prepare for their families a little better. I learned from hurrican alicia, we did not have power for 3 weeks.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I learned:

*I need to look for a different day job. A crisis will show you the long-term stability prospects of your company.

*Married couples are not meant to spend weeks together in hotel rooms

*Looks can be deceiving. Our home looks wonderful from outside, but is covered in mold and falling sheetrock on the inside.

*I love Galveston, but I won't buy a house on an island where the government can block me from it for weeks at a time on their whim. I will also no longer lease a home in that situation.

*People are kind. They will provide you a room during a hurricane, let you borrow their RV after you find your home unlivable, and offer you chocolate when you snap at them for the hundredth time at work. 

*I don't have near enough money in savings to sustain me for a true disaster.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I learned that most people will and want to help others in need. Also there are other turds that want to take advantage of the same situation. The day after the storm passed one of my neighbors on the adjacent street hooked up my generator to my breaker box for me because I didnt know how to do it. He was teaching me how to do it when another man came up and said the his company was in town to help everyone that needed it. They had generators, extension cords, gas and such. He rambled on for a few minutes and then said " dont forget if you need gas to give us a call. Now this isnt the free gas but we will deliver a five gallon can to your door for fifty dollars." I said hold on and called for my wife through the open window. She came to the other side of the solar screen and asked what I needed. I said will you please get my .45 from the gun cabinet. I am fixing to shoot this sorry SOB if he is still in my yard when you get here. I turned around and he was headed to his truck. We watched him leave the neighborhood.

So, I guess the other thing I learned was that price gouging turds will break camp and run when threatend with bodily harm.


----------

